# Are Horror Films For NTs Different For SFs?



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

As well as NFs and STs...

I wonder because I was terrified of the movie 'The Blair Witch Project'. My imagination made everything so much worse for me. However, most of the people I knew at that time weren't scared of the movie. I believe their exact complaint was, "You couldn't even see anything."

Whereas, these same people were terrified of the movie, 'Texas Chainsaw Massacre', but I wasn't. Despite it _actually_ be true. Something about these movies that leave little to the imagination just don't scare me.

Anyone?


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

I see what you're saying.

_The Shining_ still gives me the creeps, even though the horror devices are very simple. It has this uncanny nightmare quality to it that is difficult to describe, mainly because the blanks are pregnant with more possibility than the entries.

Same even works with action. In _Scarface_, the chainsaw scene is horribly nasty precisely because we don't see anything, so we believe the worst.


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

JHBowden said:


> Same even works with action. In _Scarface_, the chainsaw scene is horribly nasty precisely because we don't see anything, so we believe the worst.


 
Hah hah! Exactly, every time I think about it, I try to picture the horror and even imagine the pain.

Another terrifying scene for me was on "Cloverfield", I obsess about the camera man being chewed on by the monster. I just can't seem to help it.


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

For me, its like the mum who says "if you don't cut it out, you won't like what's coming to you!"

That'd frighten me because naturally, she'd leave the punishment to my imagination. Which was always much worse than she'd actually carry through with.

Supernatural stuff scares the shit outta me. So _Paranormal Activity_ messed me around a bit! But traditional horrors (The Ring, The Grudge) I generally find boring, lame, and cheesy.


----------



## Daimai (Feb 14, 2010)

This is so true. The movie in itself is just.. plain. But the thought what the entity will do to me...


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

You probably meant ST's, but I don't understand either when people are so scared of horror films, I could watch them rip apart people at the seams and I wouldn't move me. I just keep reminding myself it's not real. It's possibly because I grew up watching them, though.


----------



## danicx (Dec 5, 2009)

I can't really agree with the initial theory here, but I'm sure type plays some part. I think people's fears and levels of fearfulness have a lot to do with their experiences, as well as natural predisposition for anxiety.

The movies mentioned here that I found scary were _The Shining_ - the mood is so surreal - and there was one brief moment in _The Ring_ that I found very effective too (otherwise boring throughout). But neither are that bad. The movie that got my heart pounding like no other was _À l'intérieur_ , aka _Inside_. It's bloody, but the tension is what really got me.

I personally don't feel any difference between imagined horror and overt horror. Both can be done very effectively or ineffectively.


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

oneoutside said:


> I can't really agree with the initial theory here, but I'm sure type plays some part. I think people's fears and levels of fearfulness have a lot to do with their experiences, as well as natural predisposition for anxiety.
> 
> I personally don't feel any difference between imagined horror and overt horror. Both can be done very effectively or ineffectively.





inebriato said:


> You probably meant ST's, but I don't understand either when people are so scared of horror films, I could watch them rip apart people at the seams and I wouldn't move me. I just keep reminding myself it's not real. It's possibly because I grew up watching them, though.


No I meant SF. I imagine Se would be absorbing the images much more significantly, as their Fi would imagine how it would be affecting them. Being an ENTP, my Ne and Ti dominate over the Se and Fi, though they still technically work. I won't even pretend to know how it affects Si and Fe, perhaps it depends on how much everyone else is into the movie.

Other factors obviously affect this as well. Desensitized mindsets, defense mechanisms, etc... Though I'm sure all these factors are in turn depend on the varying mental functions N, S, T, & F.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes that would of scared me. I can imagine of bunch of tiny little creatures haunting me endlessly thinking of horrible things that it could of been.


----------



## EX1127 (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't watch horror movies and my reasoning behind it is I could careless about the movie its not really scary until stuff jumps out of no where. I hate when that happens. But the scarier thing to me is when I go home and go to bed I'll be freaked out analyzing every noise and the moving shadows. Then I will end up losing sleep. So I just prefer to not watch them and keep my sleep :happy:


----------



## KateAusten (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm NF and the horror movies that get me are the ones that show people being sick and twisted to other people. Just watching a preview or reading a plot synopsis can make me feel sick for days. I really hate the torture porn genre of horror movies that seem to be so popular now -- the Saw movies, Hostel, The Human Centipede (google image that if you want to see something sick). I'm really disturbed by the fact that so many people seem to enjoy watching attractive young women in particular being tortured or killed in various ways. 

The sick human element has to be there for me to be really disturbed though. Ghosts or aliens or robots killing people with exaggerated special effects isn't something I like to watch, but it won't really get to me emotionally. And at the same time, a fairly mild, gore-free rape or attempted rape scene on a crime show can send me running out of the room. I guess if it's something realistic, I immediately start empathizing and seeing myself in the situation and feel violated and sickened, and also disturbed by the idea that there are sickos out there that actually get off on that (and semi-sickos that enjoy watching it in movies).


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

KateAusten said:


> I'm NF ...


This is what I was expecting from an SF, but whatever.

I don't enjoy those films either. I did enjoy the first two Saw films though. They're actually not that gory compared to the others.


----------



## Nitou (Feb 3, 2010)

I hate horror movies. I think most of them boring and/or disgusting. But I had nightmares about the Reavers from Firefly/Serenity. :crazy:


----------



## la musa candido (Feb 19, 2010)

yea, i get what you mean. i can't even get into a movie unless it makes me think


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Lets do an experiment!
Tell me your type your favorite movie and your opinion on
Eagle Eye
23
dude i lost my car.
Transformer 1 and 2.


----------



## Brainteaser (Jan 20, 2010)

NearsToys said:


> Lets do an experiment!
> Tell me your type your favorite movie and your opinion on
> Eagle Eye
> 23
> ...


Eagle Eye - Fucken awesome!
23 - Haven't seen it
Dude I Lost My Car - Humorous but gets annoying really fast
Transformers 1 & 2 - Cool action sequences, not interesting storywise


----------



## Everyday Ghoul (Aug 4, 2009)

I love horror films, but my favorites are the ones that make me think. One of my favorites was Martyrs, which I believe is a French flick. I hated the spiritual/supernatural element tied to it, but the torture of the poor by the rich (social commentary) for their sheer enjoyment, more or less, and the girl's suffering was...I don't even know how to describe it. I felt mentally shaken after viewing the movie. They pushed the girl's to the limits of human suffering, which made me wonder what exactly those limits are. Watching the girl be absolutely helpless to stop it, and watching other people actually have the cruelty to do such things, and real life serial killers stand as proof that there are humans that can actually do that, with no remorse, guilt, or shame, was just intriguing, horrifying, brutal, but also made me question how separate we are from other animals, and how we can do that to them, with no remorse, guilt, or shame, yet find it so disturbing when it's done to one of our own. I don't know, it gets labeled as "torture porn", and a lot of the film's scenes were for shock effect and to push boundaries, but the film still got to me.


----------



## KateAusten (Feb 6, 2010)

NearsToys said:


> Lets do an experiment!
> Tell me your type your favorite movie and your opinion on
> Eagle Eye
> 23
> ...


ENFP
Dude Where's My Car -- pretty funny. 

Transformers 1 -- Hilarious in an unintentional way. I mean, a giant robot giving sage advice in a big booming voice? I laughed at all the wrong moments in that movie.

Haven't seen the others


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

Eagle Eye-- haven't seen it.

23 -- haven't seen it.

dude i lost my car -- It's Stoner Bashin' Time!

Bayformers 1 & 2 -- crisp, entertaining specials ruined by very lazy characterization and sloppy plot


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

I hate horror movies with the burning passion of a thousand suns. My imagination makes everything worse.


----------

